# Don't Worry, Jennifer Lawrence, We're Mortified Too



## kozykitten (26 Dez. 2015)

Look, Jennifer Lawrence is amazing, so funny and charming and great, but it seems like it's high time she took a seat for a minute. After all, no one person can stay so magically perfect forever, and there's no shame in that. Jennifer has maintained her loveliness for much longer than most, and it's not even that she's completely lost it, it's just that, well, we kind of need a break. It's not her, it's us. Except we're pretty concerned it might be her.

It was just a couple of days ago that she said that weird thing about Lindsay Lohan that made us all feel bad, but last night she was on Seth Meyers' show, and things got even worse. This time, she went from insensitive to creepy. Oh, J-Law ...
This is terrible!


----------

